# My new arowana fish



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

hi just get this prestige crossbacks arowana fish


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice looking fish!!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice aro with good pearlies. Dreamfish are amazing quality!

I saw about 25 full grown ones and they are really some of the nicest arowanas I have ever seen.


----------

